# How to Get Arrested



## cgw

Bipedalism is about about all these guys had in common with this knuckle-dragger:

Driver charged with felony assault for threatening photographer with his vehicle - DIY Photography

BTW, anyone able to spot a driveway???


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, there's some irony for you.., caption on the video reads "Driver nearly gets ran over by a redneck"..

The proper phrasing for that should be "Driver nearly gets *run* over by a redneck"

The really ironic part... I am a redneck, and even I know that.


----------



## Netskimmer

Made the mistake of reading the user comments under the article. They almost instantly devolved into a childish Trump/Hillary argument complete with name-calling on both sides. It's amazing how quickly people assume we are up to some nefarious act just because we have a camera. I don't do much that could be considered controversial, and I've been confronted several times.


----------



## robbins.photo

Netskimmer said:


> Made the mistake of reading the user comments under the article. They almost instantly devolved into a childish Trump/Hillary argument complete with name-calling on both sides. It's amazing how quickly people assume we are up to some nefarious act just because we have a camera. I don't do much that could be considered controversial, and I've been confronted several times.



Well sure.. because a guy almost getting run over by another guy is such an extremely politically charged event...

Umm.. I guess.  Ok ya, not seeing that one either.  It is kind of interesting how people get worked up by seeing you with a camera, especially in certain situations.  So far at the zoo I haven't had any problems, but when I go shoot down by the river I will occasionally run across folks who think I'm there trying to take pictures of them.. when I'm really only interested in Sandhill cranes, Canadian geese and whatever other birds I can find.

But it has sparked some rather interesting conversations.  One guy demanded I hand him my camera, I declined.  He told me I would either hand him my camera or he would, and I quote, take it from me.  I got out of my vehicle and only then did it dawn on him that I was nearly a foot taller and close to 100 lbs heavier.  I explained to him that I would not be handing him my camera, however if he felt the need we could certainly call the police and have them sort it out, I had no problem whatsoever showing them all the images I had taken.  I also explained that any attempt to grab my camera would be met with whatever force I felt was necessary to defend my property.  

So yup, it's weird how some folks react to a camera anymore.  I guess it's just the times we live in.


----------



## Netskimmer

robbins.photo said:


> One guy demanded I hand him my camera, I declined.  He told me I would either hand him my camera or he would, and I quote, take it from me.



Yeah, I've had similar situations a few times. It amazes me that people think you are just going to hand a complete stranger (a clearly angry and not entirely rational stranger) thousands of dollars worth of gear. Most of the mouth breathers wouldn't know how to review the photos on a DSLR anyway. I'm only about 5.9 but I'm a solid 200lbs. I carry pepper spray and a Walter PPS .40 cal. Never had cause to use either, but I've been close twice.


----------



## KmH

So the photographer had parked a car on a public road and set up lights so he could photograph the car.
Apparently, the photographer _hadn't_ arranged with the proper authorities to do that , or else at least 1 LEO would have been present.
What a great way to convince others that some number of photographers are total jerks.

Kudos to the idiot in the truck for letting the photographer video his felony threatening with his SUV.


----------



## unpopular

It's totally inexcusable the driver's behavior. I'm not about to say that he was anything but an agro redneck.

But has it crossed anyone's mind that the photographer was illegally blocking a public road? Or does he have permission?

I mean, yeah, the guy in the truck should have just done what any normal person would have and called the highway patrol... but TBH just because the guy in the truck was acting completely inexcusably doesn't change the fact that the photographer shouldn't have been there in the first place.

I hope he at least got a written warning.


----------



## unpopular

KmH said:


> So the photographer had parked a car on a public road and set up lights so he could photograph the car.
> Apparently, the photographer _hadn't_ arranged with the proper authorities to do that , or else at least 1 LEO would have been present.
> What a great way to convince others that some number of photographers are total jerks.
> 
> Kudos to the idiot in the truck for letting the photographer video his felony threatening with his SUV.



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Netskimmer

I've heard some admit to trespassing and pulling over on bridges for a shot and sneaking cameras into venues that don't allow photography. Nothing as bad as actually blocking traffic though.


----------



## unpopular

Trespassing I don't mind, so long as it's not egregious; rather, it's not "ok" but at the same time it's not "bad" - I view it as something between the parties involved. Pulling over on a bridge is just dangerous. Blocking traffic is both dangerous and obnoxious and really shows a "brotographer" type of entitlement.


----------



## 407370

Netskimmer said:


> I carry pepper spray and a Walter PPS .40 cal. Never had cause to use either, but I've been close twice.


I cannot even begin to describe how disturbing that sentence is.


----------



## Braineack

They weren't blocking traffic.


----------



## 480sparky

407370 said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry pepper spray and a Walter PPS .40 cal. Never had cause to use either, but I've been close twice.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even begin to describe how disturbing that sentence is.
Click to expand...


Disturbing how? That someone is willing to defend themself? 

Truthfully, had it been me, the second time the guy came at me with his truck (at this point it IS a 'lethal weapon'..... Don't kid yourself!), he'd be having .38s or 9mms penetraiting his windshield. 

And before you say it, no..... I'm not defending my gear. I'm defending my life. I do not carry to protect what can be replaced..... I carry to protect that which cannot.


----------



## waday

Braineack said:


> They weren't blocking traffic.


There didn't look to be much traffic around those areas...



480sparky said:


> I'm defending my life. I do not carry to protect what can be replaced..... I carry to protect that which cannot.


And this guy 'thought' he was protecting his "driveway". I'm guessing he would have had a gun, too. So, you'd rather a firefight between people with guns (with one who thinks he's protecting his property and the other who thinks he's protecting his property/life), one in a vehicle that can easily drive away? Ehh.. not me.


----------



## 480sparky

waday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't blocking traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> There didn't look to be much traffic around those areas...
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm defending my life. I do not carry to protect what can be replaced..... I carry to protect that which cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this guy 'thought' he was protecting his "driveway". I'm guessing he would have had a gun, too. So, you'd rather a firefight between people with guns (with one who thinks he's protecting his property and the other who thinks he's protecting his property/life), one in a vehicle that can easily drive away? Ehh.. not me.
Click to expand...


God made some men big and God made some men small.  Col. Colt made 'em all the same size. At least if I'm packing, it's a fair fight.  Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

I'll let _you_ call 911 when _your_ life is threatened. W_hen seconds count, the cops are just minutes away_!  Me, I'll wait until I'm safe and alive before I call for an ambulance.  Maybe they'll arrive before he bleeds out.


----------



## waday

480sparky said:


> I'll let _you_ call 911 when _your_ life is threatened. W_hen seconds count, the cops are just minutes away_! Me, I'll wait until I'm safe and alive before I call for an ambulance. Maybe they'll arrive before he bleeds out.


It would also be prudent to keep in mind that some people were born with better accuracy than others. Or may simply have better "luck".


----------



## gckless

It's crazy what people will do. Dude must have gotten in a fight with the wife or something. Didn't see any driveway around there at all. Photogs must have been a kid, because if that was me one of those lights stands would have become my defense. More than enough justification to say he was in fear for his life. I mean the guy hit him head on with the SUV. Granted, lightly and then stopped, but still. Even told the guy he was leaving, was visibly packing up, and the dude still pursued.

I don't understand the people saying the photog was in the wrong. He may have been impeding traffic in some minute way, but that's not applicable at all to the situation. Doesn't matter here. Dude had his panties all in a bunch because of alleged trespassing.


----------



## smoke665

We live in a pretty rural area, and thanks to the actions of the criminal element (my neighbors house was broken into in broad daylight) and the city dwellers general disrespect for property, we  get a little nervous when we see strange vehicles or people stopped on the side of the road.  If they need help, we do our best for them, but otherwise they're asked to move on down the road. I own a lot of real estate that is clearly posted, not because I mind people on my property, but because of the ones who would trash it indiscriminately. Fences cut so they can ride through, trash of all kinds. I also carry most of the time one of several options. My choice in and around the property is a .357 Ruger. I've found that conversations in the woods, far fields or along the side of the road tend to be a little more civilized due to its rather conspicuous nature. I have a few beautiful locations that I don't mind others sharing be it photography, hiking, riding, hunting, whatever, the key though is respect the property and the owner. Ask before you enter, and leave nothing but your footprints.


----------



## smoke665

unpopular said:


> Trespassing I don't mind, so long as it's not egregious; rather, it's not "ok" but at the same time it's not "bad" -



Not being smart here but where exactly do you draw the line on what's acceptable. I'm assuming that you would have a problem with someone walking through your house uninvited or maybe opening your back gate and strolling through your yard?? Trespassing is wrong on all levels. Regardless of if your property is a 1/2 acre lot or a 1000 acres, each owner deserves the same respect. Most rural owners including myself are more than willing to allow others  reasonable access if they ask.


----------



## smoke665

480sparky said:


> I'll let _you_ call 911 when _your_ life is threatened. W_hen seconds count, the cops are just minutes away_!



For many years I've volunteered as a Fire & First Responder. Our district is about 150 Sq miles of rural country side, yet we routinely can average 10 mins or less on scene from one of two stations. That means someone can get out of bed drive to a station, pickup a truck and drive to a scene. In the case of calls involving assaults of any kind we are required to hold short until a LEO secures the scene, regardless of how serious the callers injuries might be. Now considering LEO was the first called, you might think they would already be there?? Unfortunately that isn't the case, as we have been forced to sit on the side of the road many times upwards of 45 minutes or more waiting on them to arrive.


----------



## unpopular

@smoke665 No. I agree and understand what you're saying. I do not trespass, and if I ever had inadvertently and a property owner asked me to leave, I would. No questions asked and apologies given. I personally do respect property owner's rights. At the same time though, If someone trespasses on your property, that's between you and the trespasser. So it's kind of hard for me to get too upset about trespassing.

At the same time the fact that you yourself point out that "I'm assuming that you would have a problem with someone walking through your house uninvited or maybe opening your back gate and strolling through your yard" indicates that there are various degrees here.

I think there is a difference between someone, entering a home, approaching a dwelling or livestock within visual proximity or willfully ignoring postings in order to recreate, loiter, hunt, or camp with someone who steps over a fence to gain access to a vista an leave immediately after or to explore an abandoned, derelict building that clearly lacks value to the owner and who's notices are placed only for insurance purposes.

I am not saying that either is "ok", or that the property owner is in the "wrong" but you cannot compare someone's backyard with someone's 100 acre vacation ranch. It's not the same thing at all.


----------



## unpopular

Braineack said:


> They weren't blocking traffic.



Look at the video at 0:27 and look at the lower right corner. Notice the center stripe.

Not only was he parked in the middle of the road, he was parked in the middle of the road in a place where traffic could not legally and safely pass.

Yes. He was blocking the road.

If I were the guy in the SUV, I would have stopped, maybe honked, maybe even expressed my grievances, then called the cops like he threatened to do and drove along. That's what any normal person would do.

But yes. The brotographers here were illegally using a public road.


----------



## table1349

There was plenty enough stupid to go around in this situation.  The Photographer  and his buddy had a case of stupid.  The guy in the truck had a case of Aggravated Stupid.


----------



## KmH

"Stupid is as stupid does". - Mrs. Gump


----------



## Braineack

unpopular said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't blocking traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the video at 0:27 and look at the lower right corner. Notice the center stripe.
> 
> Not only was he parked in the middle of the road, he was parked in the middle of the road in a place where traffic could not legally and safely pass.
> 
> Yes. He was blocking the road.
> 
> If I were the guy in the SUV, I would have stopped, maybe honked, maybe even expressed my grievances, then called the cops like he threatened to do and drove along. That's what any normal person would do.
> 
> But yes. The brotographers here were illegally using a public road.
Click to expand...



what's the point here?


----------



## unpopular

that they were blocking traffic?

didn't you say that they weren't?


----------



## table1349

Braineack said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't blocking traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the video at 0:27 and look at the lower right corner. Notice the center stripe.
> 
> Not only was he parked in the middle of the road, he was parked in the middle of the road in a place where traffic could not legally and safely pass.
> 
> Yes. He was blocking the road.
> 
> If I were the guy in the SUV, I would have stopped, maybe honked, maybe even expressed my grievances, then called the cops like he threatened to do and drove along. That's what any normal person would do.
> 
> But yes. The brotographers here were illegally using a public road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what's the point here?
Click to expand...




 

For some laws are "merely suggestions."


----------



## Braineack

Yes, they did in fact have a car parked in a lane on a street that one other person happened to be using.  But they weren't blocking traffic, since there was no traffic.

Who cares?  Whether it was legal or not has no bearing on anything.


----------



## table1349

gryphonslair99 said:


> And if there are no
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did in fact have a car parked in a lane on a street that one other person happened to be using.  But they weren't blocking traffic, since there was no traffic.
> 
> Who cares?  Whether it was legal or not has no bearing on anything.
Click to expand...







"No traffic, guess I will run this red light."  

If there was "NO TRAFFIC" then the incident would not have happened now would it because Moron in the truck WAS TRAFFIC!

"As fallible human beings, all of us share the impulse to justify ourselves and avoid taking responsibility for any actions that may turn out to be harmful, immoral, or stupid. Most of us will never be in a position to make decisions affecting the lives and deaths of millions of people, but whether the consequences of our mistakes are trivial or tragic, on a small scale or a national canvas, most of us find it difficult, if not impossible, to say, “I was wrong; I made a terrible mistake.”


----------



## Braineack




----------



## table1349




----------



## Braineack

Excuse me Miss Dion.

I heard the guy in France was slightly annoyed by people blocking the street as well...  that makes it okay right?


----------



## waday

gryphonslair99 said:


> If there was "NO TRAFFIC" then the incident would not have happened now would it because Moron in the truck WAS TRAFFIC!


There was no traffic. The truck guy thought the road was his driveway. Hence the reason he kept screaming  to get off his "driveway" and not "you're blocking the road".


----------



## terri

This thread contains a lot of subject matter that is outside what's acceptable per the TPF guidelines....it also contains some thoughts and attitudes that have no place in the open forum.    

Cool it here, please, or the whole thread will vanish.    First, last and only warning.    Thankee!


----------



## unpopular

I'm not saying the the Brotographer was some sort of social misfit, only that he was inconsiderate and was, in fact, breaking the law. This doesn't excuse the Agro Redneck's handling of the situation, like I said, he should have just flipped them the bird and called the cops if he was really that worried about it.

But it's not his road to park on like that. What the Agro Redneck's motivation was to respond the way he had has makes no difference to the fact that the Brotographer *was* photographing a car on a public highway in a way that requires a permit.


----------



## Netskimmer

407370 said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carry pepper spray and a Walter PPS .40 cal. Never had cause to use either, but I've been close twice.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even begin to describe how disturbing that sentence is.
Click to expand...


I won't get into a 2nd amendment argument or any of that, I would however like to expand a little bit on my previous post.

I understand how what I posted, without any context, could be disturbing to some. The two times I did come close, I genuinely felt fear for my life. I also got cornered by a stray pit-bull once, but that is another story... The reason I carry the pepper spray as well as a gun is so I have a less-lethal option.


----------



## robbins.photo

terri said:


> This thread contains a lot of subject matter that is outside what's acceptable per the TPF guidelines....it also contains some thoughts and attitudes that have no place in the open forum.
> 
> Cool it here, please, or the whole thread will vanish.    First, last and only warning.    Thankee!



Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool...

Wait.. I'm not helping again..  ok, sorry, going back to my corner.


----------



## Netskimmer

robbins.photo said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread contains a lot of subject matter that is outside what's acceptable per the TPF guidelines....it also contains some thoughts and attitudes that have no place in the open forum.
> 
> Cool it here, please, or the whole thread will vanish.    First, last and only warning.    Thankee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool...
> 
> Wait.. I'm not helping again..  ok, sorry, going back to my corner.
Click to expand...


Bah! Being useful is for losers and squares... I'd rather be one of the misfits in the corner any day!


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool......



Now, why on earth would a gorilla want to post a photo of an elephant?


----------



## Braineack

unpopular said:


> ...to the fact that the Brotographer *was* photographing a car on a public highway in a way that requires a permit.



So what? 


using tapatalk.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why on earth would a gorilla want to post a photo of an elephant?
Click to expand...

Well it's not as a distraction while we build our forces for some kind of armed revolt.  Nope, I can assure you that's not the reason.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why on earth would a gorilla want to post a photo of an elephant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not as a distraction while we build our forces for some kind of armed revolt.  Nope, I can assure you that's not the reason.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Your pictures came back from Walmart.  You look good.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a whole thread disappear?  Cool.. can I post an elephant picture in it first, because that would be supercool......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why on earth would a gorilla want to post a photo of an elephant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not as a distraction while we build our forces for some kind of armed revolt.  Nope, I can assure you that's not the reason.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pictures came back from Walmart.  You look good.
Click to expand...

Gotta love General Aldo. He is such a zany madcap.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

